# Hopper 3 install fees



## Malberda (Feb 3, 2016)

I just called Dish about getting a Hopper 3 and was told there would be a $150 fee. This doesn't line up with the press release that most customers would have no upfront fee. The install should be easy, I recently joined Dish and had my services installed last month. The tech gave me a heads up on Hopper 3 and said it should just be a matter of swapping devices out. Anyone have any ideas on this or are the fees normal?!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The fees are based on the individual account. They can vary based on credit rating and level of programming, and of course, how long you have been a subscriber and how well you pay the bills.


----------



## georgewells (Feb 23, 2006)

Just Complain to the CRS (agent) -- I got all the fees waived -- Hopper 3 + 2 Joey2's @ $0.00


----------



## bmetelsky (Mar 1, 2009)

The fee is more than likely because you just had equipment installed a month ago as a new customer. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Malberda (Feb 3, 2016)

I wondered if it could be that I was a new customer and they already have me for two years.... I guess I'll try again and see if I get someone else more willing to work with me. Kinda feels like the old cable company. 

Thanks for the feedback everyone.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You probably wouldn't need to wait two years if they still try and charge you. I'd wait till summer maybe and try again if calling and trying again a couple times now doesn't work.


----------



## Poorsha (Apr 29, 2013)

Just had install of 1 Hopper 3 and 2 4k Joeys to replace 2 Hopper2's and 1 Joey. All fees waived. It pays to be a long term Dish customer.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

You have to play Customer Service Roulette sometimes. BTW, the Tech was wrong. There's more to it than swapping out receivers.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Blowgun said:


> You have to play Customer Service Roulette sometimes. BTW, the Tech was wrong. There's more to it than swapping out receivers.


The wording was "swapping devices". In addition to the receiver, the tech needs to swap the LNB and node. That is, if they didn't install a hybrid LNB in the first place. The hybrid LNB works with the "old" Hoppers and could have been used with a new install before the Hopper 3 was released.


----------



## Mark4470 (Jan 17, 2016)

I had the hopper installed on Monday, csr told me $95 to install. So I just got off the phone after reading this topic and the nice csr waived my $95 install fee! I'm glad I stumbled onto this site..


----------



## CalifLove (Mar 25, 2009)

I had to go through 3 reps but finally got a guy that would work with me.

renewed 2 yr contract (wasn't a huge fan of this) - no "upgrade fee" - $10 discount for 8 months and $10 tech installation fee. Monthly cost goes up to $15/m for DVR service.

All n all, not bad but not great either - I think we would have been better off waiting until my contract was up and starting a new contract as new customer....but I'm impatient...

Ironically, on the first call I was told "old" joeys would not work with the new Hopper and I would need 2 new 4K Joeys and that was the reason for the upgrade fee - now I am told that is not the case. Anywho, I'll have Hopper 3 on Monday...Hopefully it works as advertised!


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Are the DVR fees the same for the new Hopper 3 and a Joey or did that change?


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

$15 for DVR fee and $7 for the Joey.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

A free installation and a new customer discount one month ago and now wants another free installation. $150 is a bargain.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

patmurphey said:


> A free installation and a new customer discount one month ago and now wants another free installation. $150 is a bargain.


I agree. I am a returning customer a few months back and am getting the new customer discounts, and a slew of Premiums at well below premium pricing, and I upgraded to add a SuperJoey about a month ago. I didn't expect, nor did I get, a special deal. But I think I got a bargain anyway as I actually didn't expect them to let me get the Hopper 3 anyway.
So I'm happy as a pig in slop and Dish is happy with some more of my money. A win for both of us. 

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

So there is a $3 increase I think over the previous generation Hoppers?



thomasjk said:


> $15 for DVR fee and $7 for the Joey.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

normang said:


> So there is a $3 increase I think over the previous generation Hoppers?


Yes but any previous generation Hoppers will be charged the new fee if a customer upgrades equipment. H2K to HWS for example. Hopper 3 is $15.


----------



## CalifLove (Mar 25, 2009)

normang said:


> So there is a $3 increase I think over the previous generation Hoppers?


Yup, that appears to be what it is. The thing that gets me is the cost for the unit apparently changes based on who you talk to and their mood which makes zero sense to me. Seems Dish should go by what is announced in the press release - ultimately that argument is what got me my "deal". Having to signup for a new 2year contract was a bit off-putting but I get it - thats why I lobbied for the $10/m off for a year and ultimately got 8 months... Seems the reps are empowered to do quite a bit on their own, though the guy I talked to had to do a lot of typing in between talking as if he was securing permission on everything he had to say....


----------



## Malberda (Feb 3, 2016)

CSR roulette as one of you called it seems to have paid off, a very satisfied customer here.


----------

